# who else vegetates?



## rooster831 (Oct 11, 2017)

It seems like every time i try to get off the road and clean my act up (job and the such) i vegetate and just can't seem to get my shit together long enough to even fill out some applications at some stupid fuckin gas station for example

i get comfy and all of a sudden i'm planning my next outing while i sit watch movies and just be lazy

anyone else relate?


----------



## Will Wood (Oct 11, 2017)

Nothing wrong with that. Your not a work machine..


----------



## rooster831 (Oct 11, 2017)

Will Wood said:


> Nothing wrong with that. Your not a work machine..



fuckin A, kid


----------



## deleted user (Oct 12, 2017)

Seems like the more stressed I get, the more lazy and seeking of superficial entertainment I am.


----------



## OutsideYourWorld (Oct 12, 2017)

This is what I like about the seasonal treeplanting and bush work in general. Once you head out of the door to work on day one, it just sucks you in until the season is done and you got that money  THEN you vegetate. That's exactly what i'm doing now... As I sit here with tea, weed, and It's Always Sunny.


----------



## Tude (Oct 12, 2017)

I certainly do ... I always on the go - with work, students following me out the door with questions (I think I'm the Pied Piper of college) and personal life - always something to do, repairs to be made, cleaning up after cats, dog and bf, etc. And so (and I feel like one coming on this Sunday) I opt out of all and vegetate. I'm housed and am a couchsurfing friendly person so I will vegetate by maybe making something eat, feed the cats and don't think the rest of the day other than which of my non cable channels has something decent to watch. 3 channels have either very old films, or they are B movies where I don't know anyone in them and after a while say what the fuck am I watching - sometimes though I do find a winner. So I relax and don't think - just veg ....


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Oct 12, 2017)

I'm like the opposite when I'm on the road I tend to get lazy because I wake up with nothing to do/no direction. got all the time in the world right? except when I'm on a mission I tend to just chill out.. when I'm in a house I tend to be super active usually working. and when not working I usually have something planned like a hike or a project I'm working on. unless I'm couch surfing then I tend to mostly chill and read/work on art because I'm tired. usually pretty busy most of the time pretty high strung person really.


----------



## apathyfaction (Oct 22, 2017)

I vegetate on the road too, to be fair. Or I used to. Spent all my time wandering from bench to bench or mall to mall and watching people for hours. Only ever got off my ads when I absolutely needed something or it was time to move on.

But I used to couchsurf, mostly, so veging at someone else's house was generally an option.

But yeah. At home I tend to procrastinate applications and whatever. Slow man. That's what my grandma called me. Slow, man.


----------

